# Smallest capable speedlight for 5D m3



## @!ex (Aug 8, 2012)

So I totally love my new 5D miii, but I have noticed that there are certain situations that I really miss a built in flash. I only really use it for extreme backlight portraits, as I normally much prefer natural light, but in certain cases flash is indispensable. I was just on vacation and I was shooting some family stuff on the beach with a sunset in the background and it was killing me not to have a built-in. My Aunt kept wanting to use my "fancy" camera instead of here nikon d5000, but I had to concede to her that since she had a flash her camera was better off for that situation. I was able to get a bracketed shot of my mom (attached) but it was lees than ideal in this situation (I made her stand very still). 

That being said, I started looking at extremely light, extremely small, speed light/flash options. Portability is of the highest order here, because I will only use it in these situations if I have it, and I always pack very light. I want it to basically be a replacement for a built in flash. The best option I can find so far (I've only looked at canon flashes, but am open to 3rd party) is the 270exII. It seems small and light, has ETTL-II, has a remote release (handy, I guess) and can even be used as a slave (I imagine that I would have to buy another flash to be the master though because I assume that functionality is not built into the 5d mmiii). the only little thing I see missing is IR focus assist and radio transmitter slave mode. I would like to have those features as well, but not at the cost of a lot of extra size.

Thanks in advance for your expert knowledge and help...


----------



## Canihaspicture (Aug 8, 2012)

Well on-camera flash is the Devil....

You could have easily made that shot with a $15 reflector.


----------



## @!ex (Aug 8, 2012)

Canihaspicture said:


> Well on-camera flash is the Devil....
> 
> You could have easily made that shot with a $15 reflector.



I agree with what you are saying, but you must have not really read my post. Portability (and also not having assitants holding reflectors) is key. This isn't for pro portraits, just cheesy family stuff...


----------



## Canihaspicture (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a 580 EX II with a pocketwizard... but that's probably excessive


----------



## viggen61 (Aug 8, 2012)

Canon 270 EX II. Small & light, probably be just the ticket. 

Or, keep an eye on Canon's Refurbished list for 430s & 580s...


----------



## AdamJ (Aug 9, 2012)

The new 90EX might work for you. It's very small, roughly the same power as a built-in DSLR flash and it has AF assist (pre-flash type, not infra red). It also has wireless master capability (optical, not radio).


----------



## EchoLocation (Aug 9, 2012)

these shots and these alone killlll me. I travel a lot, and I love the fill flash on sunset shots... I hate carrying around that stupid 270ex or whatever it is called. I've probably used mine 5 times but still spent 120 bucks on it. I'd be very happy if the new entry level FF had this as this is actually a big reason for me to consider switching to Nikon. Anyone talking about reflectors and 430/580's obviously has never backpacked across south america or SE Asia.


----------



## M.ST (Aug 9, 2012)

Get the 430EX II.


----------



## mws (Aug 9, 2012)

B&H has some really cheap third party ones for 40-50 bucks. At that price maybe just try one and not out a ton of money if it doesn't work. Otherwise I've seen rehabed 430 exii for 240. I have a 430, it's a pretty solid unit, only a slave, not a master, but otherwise a pretty solid unit. It's not to big to toss in a bag and carry around with you either.


----------



## Mike Miami (Aug 9, 2012)

Was in the same boat. I found a brand new in box Canon 220EX on eBay for $60. Works great. Not very big and has AF assist light.


----------



## Gman (Aug 9, 2012)

I use the tiny Mecablitz 28 CS2 which synchs without cable from on camera flash so you can hold it well away from the camera or even a distance away for example to backlight a subject. Just senses the camera flash and flashes in synch.
Assumes of course that there is an on camera flash, I don't know the 5D.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 9, 2012)

The 220ex was almost the perfect compact flash. AF-assist, high speed sync, decent power and fair recycle times. It just didn't have a bounce feature but is better than the 270ex IMO. To bounce, I just bring a cheapo TTL cable. 

I like the 220ex and their super cheap on evil bay.


----------



## krjc (Aug 9, 2012)

I just bought the SPEEDLITE 320EX to be my "on camera" flash. Upside it can also do minimal lighting if video is wanted. So far it is working well.


----------



## 7enderbender (Aug 9, 2012)

@!ex said:


> [...] The best option I can find so far (I've only looked at canon flashes, but am open to 3rd party) is the 270exII. It seems small and light, has ETTL-II, has a remote release (handy, I guess) and can even be used as a slave (I imagine that I would have to buy another flash to be the master though because I assume that functionality is not built into the 5d mmiii). the only little thing I see missing is IR focus assist and radio transmitter slave mode. I would like to have those features as well, but not at the cost of a lot of extra size.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your expert knowledge and help...




That's exactly it. I have a 270EX for my 5DII for exactly this purpose. It doesn't replace my 580 and 430s but it's a great addition to any camera bag - or shirt pocket for that matter. Takes two AA batteries and weighs next to nothing.

It's quite capable for indoor snapshots in bad light. You can even bounce it up and there is a Stofen diffuser for it. It is very capable as fill outside. It even works for high speed sync portraits in bright conditions when you're close enough. It's cheap and extremely useful. I've even used it off camera with a cable.

Bonus: it's so small you can hide it with a small receiver in tight places. I've put it into lanterns and such for effect.


----------



## Jotho (Aug 10, 2012)

EchoLocation said:


> these shots and these alone killlll me. I travel a lot, and I love the fill flash on sunset shots... I hate carrying around that stupid 270ex or whatever it is called. I've probably used mine 5 times but still spent 120 bucks on it. I'd be very happy if the new entry level FF had this as this is actually a big reason for me to consider switching to Nikon. Anyone talking about reflectors and 430/580's obviously has never backpacked across south america or SE Asia.


Considering how detailed and delicate your work must be, you might be better off changing to Nikon.
Backpackers aren't adventure travelers, they follow each others foot steps doing the same things, eating (overpriced) banana pancakes in the same locations and travel on the same bus routes. Having said that, you can carry just about anything you want with you while backpacking.

I have the 270 and I think it's a great product, cheap, light and performing to expectations on my Mkiii and G11.


----------



## Jotho (Aug 10, 2012)

7enderbender said:


> @!ex said:
> 
> 
> > [...] The best option I can find so far (I've only looked at canon flashes, but am open to 3rd party) is the 270exII. It seems small and light, has ETTL-II, has a remote release (handy, I guess) and can even be used as a slave (I imagine that I would have to buy another flash to be the master though because I assume that functionality is not built into the 5d mmiii). the only little thing I see missing is IR focus assist and radio transmitter slave mode. I would like to have those features as well, but not at the cost of a lot of extra size.
> ...



+1


----------



## @!ex (Aug 12, 2012)

Jotho said:


> 7enderbender said:
> 
> 
> > @!ex said:
> ...



Thanks for all the replies and knowledge. I got the 270ex and am really happy with it. I was wafering on the 430 but when I wen to the camera shop and saw the physical size, it was a no go. I would love to get a nicer flash in the future, but I just need the best, most portable flash flash with full canon integration (ettl-II). 

On a side note, the flash has a remote release button on it to trigger the camera. I can't seem to get it to trigger my 5d mkiii. Anyone else had this same problem or am I doing something wrong (I have the drive mode set to remote).


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 12, 2012)

I was reading about Canon flashes, and I remember there being some compatability issues in that regard with the 5D3 and 1DX. I know some of them won't do that with the 5D3 at all, but I'm not sure about your model. I will look it up again.


----------

